# Kim Jong Un's attack GSDs



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

They don't look like working lines. They look like show lines.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

*MODERATOR REMINDER:*

If this thread veers into politics it will be closed and removed.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't see one Sable in the bunch. They look like nice thick dogs though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They look like they are all the same lineage from generations of their own breedings? How many dogs I wonder were imported to N. Korea? Or smuggled in?

I'd like to see individual vids of the training...it would be interesting. The body/structure and coat length isn't the showline norm...more like the older working lines of generations years ago. I am probably wrong however and would love to be corrected!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I found this for videos.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

That second video is hard to watch. I don't know who deserves to be shot more. The idiot rambling on with his finger on the trigger or the reporter standing in front of him with the pistol pointed at him. SMH


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

WIBackpacker said:


> *MODERATOR REMINDER:*
> 
> If this thread veers into politics it will be closed and removed.


Can you explain why? 

It was my understanding that politics that are concerning dogs and dog-issues are allowed.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

selzer said:


> WIBackpacker said:
> 
> 
> > *MODERATOR REMINDER:*
> ...


The concern is that if the responses veer into discussing the current issues with this country then it will be closed. Discussing the dogs is fine.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WIBackpacker said:


> *MODERATOR REMINDER:*
> 
> If this thread veers into politics it will be closed and removed.


Yes, mom, we promise to be good :grin2:

By the way, I like the looks of the dogs. I assume their genetic pool is not that extensive since it is a closed nation.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Nurse Bishop said:


> They don't look like working lines. They look like show lines.


I don't know what line they look like but I like the look of the dogs, after watching the videos.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah CD Woodcox you're not kidding--- waving that gun at the reporter and it even looked like his hand tightened up while he was gesturing, yikes.

These dogs do look like the older pics I've seen on here on the historical thread. Be really cool if the people on here who know about pedigrees could know what the pedigree is on those dogs. Wouldn't it be cool if there were something awesome preserved that we didn't know about! Like a time capsule of GSD from awhile ago.

I couldn't tell if it was some kind of editing or effect of the video or if the dogs seemed...freakishly fast or something. Does anyone know what I mean?


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Yeah CD Woodcox you're not kidding--- waving that gun at the reporter and it even looked like his hand tightened up while he was gesturing, yikes.
> 
> These dogs do look like the older pics I've seen on here on the historical thread. Be really cool if the people on here who know about pedigrees could know what the pedigree is on those dogs. Wouldn't it be cool if there were something awesome preserved that we didn't know about! Like a time capsule of GSD from awhile ago.
> 
> I couldn't tell if it was some kind of editing or effect of the video or if the dogs seemed...freakishly fast or something. Does anyone know what I mean?


I think the speed of the dogs was just from the way all of the videos were shot. Could have also been camera quality and such. They looked fast, but fast as in dogs are faster than people, nothing out of the ordinary. Very athletic for sure.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Yeah CD Woodcox you're not kidding--- waving that gun at the reporter and it even looked like his hand tightened up while he was gesturing, yikes.
> 
> These dogs do look like the older pics I've seen on here on the historical thread. Be really cool if the people on here who know about pedigrees could know what the pedigree is on those dogs. Wouldn't it be cool if there were something awesome preserved that we didn't know about! Like a time capsule of GSD from awhile ago.
> 
> *I couldn't tell if it was some kind of editing or effect of the video or if the dogs seemed...freakishly fast or something. Does anyone know what I mean?*


Made me wonder what supplements they are giving, and what diet they feed.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I read also that Kim Jong un imported a lot of high profile pedigree dogs. Not just German Shepherds but all kinds. Kind of one of his passion they said. I don't know if these dogs have anything to do with that just a side note. 
Who would have thought a German Shepherd site would have me studying North Korea.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

They looked like awesome GSD's to me... Although, someone needs to explain gun safety to some of these soldiers, lol... Dogs looked focused and driven, especially amongst the chaos they were run through.. Basically, what a GSD should be able to do, imho


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> I read also that Kim Jong un imported a lot of high profile pedigree dogs. Not just German Shepherds but all kinds. Kind of one of his passion they said. I don't know if these dogs have anything to do with that just a side note.
> Who would have thought a German Shepherd site would have me studying North Korea.


I just read this but decided not to post it a link. Apparently they have a whole bunch of purebred dogs in a zoo along with 'regular' zoo animals.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Kazel said:


> I just read this but decided not to post it a link. Apparently they have a whole bunch of purebred dogs in a zoo along with 'regular' zoo animals.


Yeah, the article I read said that they import all of these pedigreed dogs. Fly in top vets, fancy shampoos, and dog food. But says ironically they also love a good bowl of dog soup. LMAO. How can you be a dog lover and then eat fido for dinner.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> Yeah, the article I read said that they import all of these pedigreed dogs. Fly in top vets, fancy shampoos, and dog food. But says ironically they also love a good bowl of dog soup. LMAO. How can you be a dog lover and then eat fido for dinner.


I don't know I think you can do it. A lot of time they have dogs bred for pets and dogs bred just for eating. Kind of like breeding rats and mice for pets but also for snake snacks. Or having meat and pet rabbits. There are lots of people who breed animals for food, but also have favored ones they wouldn't eat.

-It's just a mindset and how you view certain animals. It is also common in China and I'm sure quite a few other countries.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Kazel said:


> I don't know I think you can do it. A lot of time they have dogs bred for pets and dogs bred just for eating. Kind of like breeding rats and mice for pets but also for snake snacks. Or having meat and pet rabbits. There are lots of people who breed animals for food, but also have favored ones they wouldn't eat.


 I suppose.
It all kind of depends on where you're raised as far as what is food and what is not.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

the other videos on that channel are soo out there....propaganda yet disturbing with their mind-set.


----------



## Seth&Co (Jun 14, 2016)

The training, etc, seems a bit odd to me. I've never seen military dogs looking so out of control on leash before. And they seem to be using cardboard dummies with pictures of foreign leaders they don't like in lieu of a real guy for bite work. Strange.

The dogs themselves are nice looking and seem well-built, etc. I too wonder about their lineage, in a good way. And they do seem fast, agile, etc. The techniques used to display their abilities and training just strike me as odd, is all.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

"And they seem to be using cardboard dummies with pictures of foreign leaders they don't like in lieu of a real guy for bite work. Strange."

My guess is, the whole picture tacked onto the dummy thing was just for the purpose of this video as an intimidation thing or to send a message to whoever's (shows you how much I know about politics) face that was. 

I did notice that the dogs are biting the face and places that I don't think they train dogs traditionally to bite. But it wasn't a real person so I don't know how that would transfer.

The energy of the dogs does seem a little freaky to me but then again I don't know how much that's video editing or the way they shot it.

I suppose this was meant to be scary. It kind of is


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I like how they sped all the footage up to make the dogs look fast


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Kim Jong-un promotes dangogi as "superfood"...I'm guessing the dogs in their military training programs have an extra incentive to make the grade.......

SuperG


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I wonder if these were the german shepherds -he supposedly fed his uncle to. How true a story was it? I have no clue. Nice looking dogs though look like wgsl.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Jenny720 said:


> I wonder if these were the german shepherds -he supposedly fed his uncle to. How true a story was it? I have no clue.


I believe that story might have been a bit embellished....supposedly that story had the dogs described as Manchurian hunting dogs....but if it were true....it would be a bit ironic.......

SuperG


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

SuperG said:


> I believe that story might have been a bit embellished....supposedly that story had the dogs described as Manchurian hunting dogs....but if it were true....it would be a bit ironic.......
> 
> SuperG




Yes I had heard it may have been a story told a little tall but yes if true ironic indeed!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

The interesting thing is how those dogs approach the target to bite it. They charge it jump on to it but are not committed to a target to bite. If you watch closely they sniff around find a spot and tear at it. I'm pretty sure many of these dogs will not bite a man in suit giving any kind of resistance. They sniff around and tear at the suit like they are looking for hidden meat to eat and they cut away before the dog reveals this.

A properly trained dog would not need the incentive. Show line shepherds rarely bite static decoy targets well. The genetics are usually not there for it. If the dogs could fight men they would show it. They don't because they probably do not have the dogs or the training skill to make this happen. The program is a sham.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

I Imagine these dogs ate not trained to bite/attach to an arm or leg. I would say they are trained to kill. Throat, groin, anywhere you can be permanently maimed... ears, eyes, nose, just sayin... lol The video may have been sped but if you shoot at low angles from that approach degree it just looks faster. The training didn't seem odd to me from their prespective, its what i'd expect..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Make sure this thread does not become political, please. 

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa*


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Nurse Bishop said:


> They don't look like working lines. They look like show lines.


They do really look like show lines to me as well. I can't watch the video, but the dog in the still looks pretty darn red to me - I'm very curious about where these dogs came from and what kind of/how many IPO titles are back there before the dogs made it to N. Korea (and how far back said IPO titles are).


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> That second video is hard to watch. I don't know who deserves to be shot more. The idiot rambling on with his finger on the trigger or the reporter standing in front of him with the pistol pointed at him. SMH


Dang!! Just basic firearm safety is thrown to the wind! If somebody is yelling at me and waiving a pistol with a finger on the trigger its already too late to get nervous. They either have the film sped up or those dogs were on amphetamines too.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Yet my comment was removed about wondering what happens to dogs that wash out of their training program. Since the Koreans eat dog meat and the area is a major exporter of dogs for slaughter to China. Nothing political about this.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I am curious, how do you train a dog to kill? Especially a German Shepherd?


----------



## Seth&Co (Jun 14, 2016)

Baillif said:


> The interesting thing is how those dogs approach the target to bite it. They charge it jump on to it but are not committed to a target to bite. If you watch closely they sniff around find a spot and tear at it. I'm pretty sure many of these dogs will not bite a man in suit giving any kind of resistance. They sniff around and tear at the suit like they are looking for hidden meat to eat and they cut away before the dog reveals this.
> 
> A properly trained dog would not need the incentive. Show line shepherds rarely bite static decoy targets well. The genetics are usually not there for it. If the dogs could fight men they would show it. They don't because they probably do not have the dogs or the training skill to make this happen. The program is a sham.


Agreed.

You can see that the dog is treating the target as an object and not as if it were a real person.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Casto said:


> I Imagine these dogs ate not trained to bite/attach to an arm or leg. I would say they are trained to kill. Throat, groin, anywhere you can be permanently maimed... ears, eyes, nose, just sayin... lol The video may have been sped but if you shoot at low angles from that approach degree it just looks faster. The training didn't seem odd to me from their prespective, its what i'd expect..


I have seen spetsnaz trained attack dogs that go for the face and throat. The decoys had special equipment to target them there and fought the dogs while they were doing it. What you are seeing in that video are dogs I would confidently say could be run and are unfit for real work. They are uncommitted to the attack under zero pressure they will fail when it is game on.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Baillif said:


> I have seen spetsnaz trained attack dogs that go for the face and throat. The decoys had special equipment to target them there and fought the dogs while they were doing it. What you are seeing in that video are dogs I would confidently say could be run and are unfit for real work. They are uncommitted to the attack under zero pressure they will fail when it is game on.


I guess what I was trying to say (its an opinion, as I know nothing of PP, and my GSD is a Pet) those dogs are not trained as per typical. Dont even really know how to elaborate, my first comment was moderator edited and I just really dont want to get in to it. 

I did notice how they sent the dogs to attack in packs? is that normal or something done regularly?

I will say I'm not impressed and feel bad for the dogs.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I think the reason real working lines GSDs are not used in Korea by Kim Jong Un is because this is all about propaganda. Show lines, in this case , West German showlines- because of the lineage of titiled schutzhunds- are used becauase these showline dogs are easily recognized by the general public as German Shepherds. Most people that see a dark or sable GSD don't recognize it as a GSD.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Maybe the whole thing is bogus and the guns aren't real either? In the very beginning of the video it looks like they are all gesturing with their guns, fingers on triggers, but they are all in rows so the guys behind the ones in front all have trigger fingers waving at the back of their heads...wonder they all survived this video shoot?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Yet my comment was removed about wondering what happens to dogs that wash out of their training program. Since the Koreans eat dog meat and the area is a major exporter of dogs for slaughter to China. Nothing political about this.


And, even if it was, by their rules, it ought to be ok, as it would be politics concerning canines. I think we are way too quick to prevent offending any one, we don't care at all about offending our own members who are following the rules.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Speaking of Asian custom of eating dog {and cat flesh) in the case of GSDs washed out of training. I would like to say a friend of mine was in the Navy stationed on an aircraft carrier. He went to south Korea on shore leave. They stayed in a sort of a hotel and down below was a wedding party . The friendly natives invited them to the party. They were serving some spicey meat served o sticks. It was really good and he asked what it was. Dog. He said it was so good he went back for seconds. This is a man who loves dogs and has many large dogs in his back yard. It is quite likely that GSDs that did not make it in this likely sham training were eaten.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

This might be the first thread on here that has made me uncomfortable to be honest. Especially with the talk of the dog meat trade and the fact that I saw a video that shows what happens at Yulin *DO NOT LOOK UP UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE TRAUMATIZED*

While it is interesting to see how differently these dogs are utilized compared to traditional military dog training, there was an unsettling and distorting nature of the whole thing. As if something is just off.


----------



## Seth&Co (Jun 14, 2016)

Nurse Bishop said:


> I think the reason real working lines GSDs are not used in Korea by Kim Jong Un is because this is all about propaganda. Show lines, in this case , West German showlines- because of the lineage of titiled schutzhunds- are used becauase these showline dogs are easily recognized by the general public as German Shepherds. Most people that see a dark or sable GSD don't recognize it as a GSD.


That makes sense. One would expect DDR, Czech, or other "Eastern Bloc" line dogs in North Korea, but the looks and propaganda issue explains it.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

What is the sense in recognizing it as a gsd? Does it make the person more fearful or something?


----------



## Seth&Co (Jun 14, 2016)

thegooseman90 said:


> What is the sense in recognizing it as a gsd? Does it make the person more fearful or something?


To some people, probably. They are also the "classic" police and military breed. So it is also a "see we have the proper things, just like any powerful country." 

Really large GSDs are common in Italy as guard dogs, including in places you wouldn't expect it in the US. For example, my cousin used to live near the training facility for a football (soccer) team, and there were really big GSDs who would patrol the place. Even when sleeping, they were considered a "deterrent" to anyone who wanted to sneak in. The GSDs in airports in Italy are HUGE as well, much larger than standard/normal. Huge GSDs are seen by many as a "show of force," so to speak.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh I see. My line of thinking is I wouldn't be any less deterred by a large toothy black dog coming at me if I didn't know to call it a gsd but not I understand the point


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

thegooseman90 said:


> Oh I see. My line of thinking is I wouldn't be any less deterred by a large toothy black dog coming at me if I didn't know to call it a gsd but not I understand the point


Mostly I think it's because GSDs look like wolves. Though there are other dogs that also look like wolves, GSDs are the most trainable of the bunch and more common. Wolf-shaped dog with large teeth, a loud and menacing bark, and the ability to do exactly as commanded when commanded makes for a very scary dog.

Ultimately, I think it's the military precision GSDs can accomplish in addition to their looks that makes them so intimidating. They're like the super soldiers of the dog world.

In regard to the topic, I would argue that NK's attack dogs are probably not as viciously trained as they're showing. (This is typical of NK's tendency to posture and boast that they're stronger than they really are.) If they wanted to show serious attack dogs, they'd show one ripping an actual person to shreds. Instead, they use fake people with cardboard cutout faces. The dog probably just thinks it's a game and doesn't equate the scarecrow like dummy to an actual person. Instead, they've been taught to REALLY love tearing up coats and cardboard. After all, people aren't made of cardboard and sticks, nor do they just stand there and not resist...


----------

